# Writing > Personal Poetry >  Poems Inspired by the Romantics

## Nirome

The poems on this thread all have one thing in common. They are based on one of three important romantic themes: the beauty of nature, the innocence of childhood, and the corrupting influence of human society. 

My poem is based on a cave painting. 

Cave Painting
By Nirome

Time passes . . . fades upon all things,
settles foul dust upon all.
Time was . . . this wall breathed with life.
And shadows cast there,
took on a life
Beyond the jagged amber glow of fire.

Beneath the sheltering sky of rock caverns,
we sat and feasted.
Recreated bold days
of brave men coloring their world.
Men lived . . . drank the blood of the earth
and the blood of beasts.

Time was . . . massive creatures foraged through endless meadows,
the canopy of heaven unspoiled.
And men brandished, sharpened steel,
shook off the slumber and fear,
seeking the glory of the hunt,
the triumph of the kill.

Time passes . . . but these walls, though faded, never lie.
Truth etched in stones older than man.
Do you hear the death cry of the beast?
or the yells of ecstasy from the panting hunter,
whose spear tip has found its mark?

Come closer if you dare . . . light a fire,
breathe the dust of a thousand years,
and Listen to the sound of Time.

----------


## wrestle-135

Our Natives

Our Natives smart, wise and respectful
Respectful to mother nature 
They only used her to live 
Not make money like the white men
Never disturbing her natural beauty
Never pierced her skin till liquid poured out.
the liquid that destroys our skies and water
Fish can no longer be used for feasting
Birds can no longer soar through fresh air
O' What a shame without our Natives

Where are they now?
with there leather clothes and huts
vowing not to waste a single thing.
Where are they now?
with there soft tan skin and long black hair
Trying only to stay faithful
Where are they now?
for we long for there peaceful living
No cares but for surviving
O' What a shame without our Natives

----------


## seymore butts88

A LOST CHILDHOOD"
Written by: Shawn Aquino

I can't remember first learning to ride a bike
My childhood's lost
My childhood's forgotten

Going through the park
On the old dirt road
Seeing a toad
While listening to a beautiful lark

I don't remember ever falling off
My dad told me the fall was soft
I must have forgotten what had happened
I said to my dad O Captain, My Captain
My childhood's lost
My childhood's forgotten

Breaking my wrist hurt so bad
Listening to everything said by my dad
The next day I had a game
Now I couldn't play and it was lame

I don't remember the doctor ever saying
All I remember is the awful tool spraying

The one thing I hated was being upset
Now coach told me stay on the bench you have to set
I hated the feeling of not playing
But I do recall now what the doctor was saying

Only one week and four long days
Till you can get up and learn the plays.

I remembered my childhood on that day
Standing on the mound the coach let me play!

----------


## Rolandokun

"Industry"

Bright summers morn 
Child walks in a grassy meadow
Ignorant to this world he is born
Cast over him a dark shadow

Swept up in the the arms of another
Thrown into the life of work
Same they took him like his brother
Down he is forced into the murk

Long he stay not by his own choice
No more the boy feels for beauty
Never shall you hear him rejoice
The meadow is long gone to his duty

Dark is this evening dusk
Long gone is the innocent child
Nothing remains but a hard husk
In hand a shovel he shall wield

----------


## Treesy-boi

Children forced to fight for something they had no part in.
Children that are made to go to war.
Only because their dad made them.
Not because they want to.
But because their family told them thats what god wants.
Children the most innocent ever. 
No television to corrupt them.
Only what they are told.
Parents telling them that this is what they must do.

Soldiers from a far away land.
The children should praise them.
Some do but then they turn.
Their parents told them soldiers are bad.
Not knowing, they do as asked of them.
For a country that they had almost no part of.
They give their lives only because their parents wanted them to.
Children that should have long lives ahead of them.
Only living until age ten or so.
Such a shame.
The childrens innocence is wasted because their parents hated someone they never met.
Someone who was only trying to help.

----------


## tluvmcjones12

the forest

Full of living towers
so tall and full of green
I quiver at the power
of the massive screen 
formed by the leaves
so temporary 
as seasons change leaves
will fall creating new life for one and all
I don't know how
I don't know why 
There is a reason for the process
So precises and unfailing
the state of the forest during fall
there is so much beauty to behold
although the weather is turning cold
I will venture out among the trees
to absorb the natural beauty god has bestowed
undeserving the world takes this beauty for granted

----------


## kaylee_shea1988

When I was a child back in the day,
I didn't have any worries, I could just run and play.
I didn't have to remember to brush my teeth,
Because my mommy always reminded me.

I can't remember exactly
All the things I've done
But I know now just by heart
That they defiantly had to be fun.

When you look back on your memories 
And then you suddenly realize,
That your very own life,
Is no longer a big surprise. 

With age comes maturity, 
And with maturity there comes task.
It's time you defiantly grow up,
Theres no time now to turn back. 

Childhood has a meaning, 
A meaning of being free
Theres no stopping what I've done
Because it meant so much to me.


When I was young,
I wanted to grow up fast.
But now theres no way
Of going back to the past.

So when you think it's time 
Remember what I've said
And the day will come that you will finally realize
One day you will be dead.

----------


## Schwarzenegger1

The Great Catch
By Ben Smith

I sit on my bucket waiting
waiting for the one. 
The one thats been taunting all day.
I think he knows.

He knows I'm trying to catch him.
He's has to know
I've caught almost everything else
but not him.

I sit on my bucket waiting
waiting for him to bite.
I'm not leaving till I catch this one.
I think this is it!

I think I've got it.
Nope just a bass.
It's almost as if he's sending other fish to my line.
I've been here since the sun awoke.

The sun is now about to sleep.
Here goes the last cast of the day,
is this it, I think it is 
Nope maybe next time.

----------


## billybob89

The Woods
By Levi Jones

The woods is green as far as i can see,
It makes me wonder how this grew.
More and more weeds and bushes grow,
as the leaves blow they seem to talk.
They talk a beautiful language,
The wind grows with more words.

So now I'm half way through,
There so much to see in the bark.
The red tint so neat to see,
The feel of it is splinters.
Now time is setting in when everything is at its bloom,
There so dry that they drink,
Hoping they will not wither.

I'm more than three quarters done,
When I notice this one tree,
It's big as a house with bedrooms.
It looks like a tower of dreams,
The creatures in this home are happy.
Now I"m through the woods,
I turn to see what nature has really done.

----------


## ichellema

Dusk

By: Ichellema

Fire that burns throughout the sky,
It leaves me feeling fearful inside. 
Sitting, looking, from out the bay
I stare at it, from a long workday,
It's up there so high in space
Yet I see it from eye to eye.
Does it come down to just say, Hi?
Or to show us are doom 
that might come soon?
I shiver a little inside.

But as dusk starts to fall
Minute by minute
I sense that it's not such a threat anymore.
It's turned peaceful somehow
and now thats it's falling down 
Out of site,out of mind,
I wish it would still stick around
for it makes me feel like the whole world
wants to tell me all it's lore.
And it fills me with such a hopeful night.

----------


## Stallone

Ocean Goddess

Last night I dreamed of the Ocean
She was the color of my soul
Moonlight went across her waves
As she silently crashed and rolled
She held the starlight captive
Within her indigo hues
The reflections surrounding
Add magic to her blues
She called to me in whispers
Her breath caressed my skin
And she managed to seduce me
With tales of where she'd been
Last night I let her take me
Both of us arm in arm
And drown me in her beauty
She memorized me with her charms
I was released onto the shore
With her fingers of velvet blue
I gave myself up to her
As I'd always known I'd do

----------


## vhaney

Wow Brandon, 
Great imagery on Ocean Goddess. I've lived that piece before. Thanks,


The little boy hid behind the door
Of his parents room after the school day
He was only eight years old no more
And there behind the door he would stay
Life to him seemed unfair
And circumstance unkind
So in hiding he took care
And behind the door was blind
To the reality of lifes’ evil
A world he created of his own
Where birds sang in church steeples
And seeds of future life were sown
Now a man he is, growing old
Searching for love in a world
Where hearts seem to have grown cold
And straight lines have become curled.
A little boy behind a door
Hiding from life so difficult to bear
Love he wants, nothing more
And someone for which to care

----------


## ado07

Tornadoes
By Alex Ort

You harness the power to destroy anything
Nothing can stop you
Destruction of whole cities or just one barn
No one can control you
You are not alone in your mayham

Hail, lightning and rain mark youre presense
Big or small, the same devistation
Just one or sometmies twins
You have no mercy.

Some say your mother is evil
Yet she can make a rainbow all the same
No one can track you
Twisting and swerving with such force
Your power so strong, your life so short
Your creator has ended you.

Storms follow cleaning up anything missed
Your wind still blows
The storm has passed
Silence fills the air
Life begins to emerge once again.

Respect has been earned
Man begins to rebuild with a new understanding
Your death is short lived
Your mother plotting once again
The time is right, you are born again.

----------


## mwm07

You make people wake up at 5am
While you are still asleep
It may be 5 below zero
But man still wakes
Just for a chance of seeing you

After waking and driving to the place
Man walks quietly across the field
To sit and wait for hours and hours
Man fights his instinct to leave
If he does he knows he won't succeed

After sunrise you finally appear
You make mans heart race
And his arms shake
As you near the whole body starts to shake
Hunter raises the gun and starts to aim

You pause and listen 
You scrape the ground and start to turn
Hunter becomes nervous and pulls trigger
You take off running then fall
Hunter has a story to tell all his friends

----------


## Hildy23

Mountains, streams,and trees.
the beauty of nature. 
Nothing else comes close.
The freedom of nature
the only place to be free 
and reflect on ones actions and the world

The sounds of nature are so calming 
the streams flowing
the birds cherping
and the wind blowing. 
It is just calming.

When the water is flowing 
it makes such a peaceful tone
to make all the pains go away.
Just sitting and looking
and listening 

All the colors of nature
just make brilliant glow
going here makes you want to just stay
forever and never go
back to all the problems of society.

----------


## WayneMan

The great unknown of the jungle,
marked by danger and grace.
No man will ever know
the secrets you hide.
The mysteries you hold
only add to your beauty.
The view from above 
and the view from below
are as equally beautiful as 
they are different. 
The beautiful sunlight bouncing
off your branches above. To
the shadows and darkness that are below.
If only we could ask
the life you harbor what they think.
They would describe you with
the true beauty that you hold, 
and not with the image we have created.
You support life and beauty, 
and ask nothing in return for what you give.
You are truly beautiful.

----------


## Tamara

The Beauty from Within

What you see is not what you get
You look at me and see that,
Yes, I do not wear nice clothes,
I do not have the style down,
nor do I want to.

I want to be known for
What I am not what you want me to be.
Do not judge me by my religion,
My style or my race.

Not only am I shy and backwards,
but I like see things differently.
Under the water looking out.
To see the world through,
Different eyes, different view.

Do not judge me,
By how I look,
What I do,
Or where I live.

We are all the same,
You and I, only
Different names.
You do your thing, I will do mine.
Love me for who I am!

----------


## KAy Dawg

Cruel World

It will be okay no worries your with me now
Don't let it get to to you
you know the world
The one just waiting for you to get up
So it can kick you in the back of the knees
Scraped up now
bloody now
thats what it does to you when you give up
When you turn your back
The world doesn't like a quitter
After you lose hope 
And you let things work out on their own 
Then the world will take over 
And the world is not pleasant
It will steer you in the wrong direction 
Every wrong direction imaginable 
But hey no worries your with me now
Put your hand in mine 
Can you feel me?
Know that I am here always and forever

----------


## Cait07

The Hand of God
by: Caitlyn Atkinson


Unborne is no excuse,
no exceptions,
no reason to end someone life.
Murder is murder.
who are you to take that away?

every child deserves a chance,
a life of their own.
who are you to take that away?
you're still talking away someones future,
Maybe our next President.

Maybe the life of the man, 
who will someday find the cure for cancer.
Who are you to take that away?
What if your parents had done that to you?
Would that have been okay?

God loves all children.
Every child deserves a chance.
He has a plan for everyone.
Don't be the one to take that away;
don't have an abortion.

http://media3.guzer.com/pictures/marzipan_babies.jpg

----------


## Rolandokun

> The Beauty from Within
> 
> What you see is not what you get
> You look at me and see that,
> Yes, I do not wear nice clothes,
> I do not have the style down,
> nor do I want to.
> 
> I want to be known for
> ...



Veary nice and meaning full GJ  :Biggrin:

----------


## KG07

Breaking through the atmosphere
At a mind blazing speed
Followed by thunderous claps
Of natures wrath,
It comes upon swift moving winds
To strike quick and run,
Somewhat cowardice it seems
Though it is Gods hand stretching
Let fear strike you within,
For this is nature

Beauteous blues, white, and reds
All gone in a flash
Surrounded by darkness
Will thee be, until I
Flash for you to see,
Less than three seconds
Will ye be
In my beautiful company,
Though glowing and flashing beautifully
You will quickly come to see
That I am quite deadly

----------


## CountingSheep

> "Industry"
> 
> Bright summers morn 
> Child walks in a grassy meadow
> Ignorant to this world he is born
> Cast over him a dark shadow
> 
> Swept up in the the arms of another
> Thrown into the life of work
> ...



Who wrote this?

----------


## Rolandokun

uhhh i did :P

----------


## megan_m

*Go Fish.*

Quickly as they dart and glide
Small and large and colors bright
Follow the leader one by one
In schools of safety and of fun
Scales of yellow, orange, and blue
How you can't help but follow the hue
with your eyes.

Seen but not heard
Just the way I like it
So many it's absurd
No two are quite alike.

Swim away, swim away
The fishermen have come today
They've come to take you far away
Away from everything you know

So, swim away and be free
Like people, wish they too, could be
Quickly as they dart and glide
Small and large and colors bright
Quiet and free again tonight

----------


## Britina

Paris, Paris, Paris
with her beautiful, glittering, lazy eye,
and her face like a gorgeous burnt chicken.
That's hot!

Paris, Paris, Paris
What are you famous for again?
Is it for your sparkling personality,
or your classy demeanor? 
Could it be for the intellectual conversations you're known for having?
That's hot!

Is it for that “Vote or Die” campaign you participated in?
Ooops, you're still not registered to vote!
You must have forgot.
Oh well. That's hot!

Paris, Paris, Paris
How a woman with no particular talents can become a star
(of a movie called One Night In Paris)
She donates to charity every once in a while
(to get out of taxes).
What a saint!
That's hot!

----------


## dragonsblood333

Everytime I look up in the sky
I always see you fluttering by
Seeing your beautiful wings
Remind me of golden rings

Black, orange, and white
I know you wont bite
You are the nicest thing around
I promise I wont make a sound

You fly around everyday
I even saw you by the bay
Feeling your tiny body in my hand
I am your number one fan

You are very clever
With our friendship forever
With the beautiful sun shinning down
I know you will be around

With three more lines in this poem
I know that you know them
All the monarch butterflies
Fluttering in the skies

----------


## the fett man

*Sunsets and Sunrise*
Even though we see it every day we don't even realize,
as to exactly how beautiful and amazing it really is.
We don't know how it was made 
and we probably never will 
even if we do find out how it was made we will probably not be alive 
or we will not except it.

We take walks and we brows through the woods at night,
as we walk and the sun goes down we just keep on walking 
and just store the image away in our minds so a little while down the road
we can look back on it and finally realize how truly beautiful it really was.

Some of us just keep on walking and then some of us just kind of sit down
and take it all in and try and figure out why we would 
want to destroy something this so amazing that it makes the rest 
of the world just a little insignificant spec in our lives.

After the sun has gone down and we get back to our original activities
after the hustle and bustle is done and the moon is up full and bright.
We just kind of sit and look into the woods we
wounder what our lives would be like if we had never taken in that sight.

After the night has gone and the sun comes up we go back to the spot 
that we saw the sun set and just once again take 
in the sight and just sit amazed that a sight like this 
could be so beautiful and so mystifying all at the same time.

----------


## LittleA

Memories from my childhood

We'd walk through the trails
Bugs in our hair
We get lost in the woods with no where to go
Yell at the top of our lungs for someone to help us
Out comes Julia with the paddle
We play in the bushes
Pretend we're in Narnia
We never realized the bushes were next to the road
Once again we get in trouble
We'd camp out in the camper at night
Sitting next to the fire
We'd always pick a fight
Who got to sleep where was usually our arguments
By the time night fell we always ran to the house
Camping was our favorite thing to do
We'd lay motionless in the fields for hours
Never anything to do
Her name was Amanda
My name is Amy
We loved camping

----------


## abergdol

Camping in the sun
Around all the kids and fun
Makes me want to live there all year
Seeing all the pretty dear
I love to swim in the lake
Then help my mamaw bake
All the goodies for us kids
During the day we lay by the pool
While my papaw works with his tools 
I get a good tan
While I'm playing in the sand
I play in the yard of my mamaws summer house
And down by the pool at night plays a band 
I love the smell of the campground land
Around 6:00 we all pitch in for dinner
We make hamburgers and hot dogs
The papaw puts on more logs
Its time for smores I grab the stuff
My Uncle grabs more wood because he is buff
I make my smore and it makes me tired and full 
My mamaw tucks me in goodnight :Yawnb:

----------


## brody_hummer_07

TORNADOES




The light sky becomes dark as night
then the rain starts to pour upon the ground
the lightning glows in the sky.
Then for a second there is silence
And then you hear the thunder clash,
in the city you hear the sirens roar
and you get chills running through your spine

everyone runs inside for shelter
children are crying for there parents
house starts to rumble
and you hear loud noises banging,
trees, cars, and roofs fly thought the air.
the storm is over and
everything goes silent once again.

people come out of their homes,
to see the powerful force of nature,
cars are in trees, trees are in cars
the broken remains of peoples houses,
are scattered all over the town.
a towns dreams blown to hell.

----------


## brody_hummer_07

Deleted....

----------


## HandyAndy

I'm sorry, 
I have nothing to say, 
I'm sorry, there isn't a thing I can do.
I feel just like a chip on your shoulder, 
a little rock on the ground that you kick. 

My life now, 
its a relay of scribbled messages that I don't understand.
I catch one that I didn't want,
I crack open the door to hear what you two are saying...

I hear something I never wanted to....
Its like a needle to the heart. 
I shut the door not wanting to hear anymore,
but it echos in my head. 
The words I just heard seem like their trapped inside 
and shouting to get out but I won't let them. 
I slam myself onto the bed in disbelief, believing this didn't happen, 
I don't want it to be true. Only if I had you here with me,
I had you so much closer to help me through this...
but you seem so far away. 
This is my failure...this is all by myself as I lay alone,
as I am passed away, 
waiting for these coffin doors to close and
for me to be layed into the ground is what I feel like....

Hours later I wake up looking around confused.
Your both there but you act like nothing has happened. 
I watch you two and smile acting like
I have heard nothing and let the future bring the sorrow...

----------


## littlewing53

hiding in the small dark closet
fear fills the air 
clutching the blanket close
comfort finds a place

ears aching hard
fingers holding tight
pressing even harder
does the screaming ever stop

in the small dark closet
time truly passes slowly

tears full of sorrow
spilling from her face
whispering as light rain
in the silence of the pain

longing for daybreak
weary with tension
her little body tires

moments of peace
fluttering round about
as quiet idyll feathers
floating asleep in the air

eyelids growing heavy
eyes slowly close
slumber eases all
in the small dark night

----------


## shortie07

Monster!
Monster, monster under the bed!
Don't look down they bite off your head!
In the day they go away, but at night they give me a fright.
Monster Monster maybe next time your scariness won't scare me and I'll be fine.

Monster, monster under my bed.
Monster, monster go away
Monster, monster big darker and scary
Monster monster all fat and hair
You don't scare me, but i will scare you

----------


## markymark

Childhood Innocence

As children we start out innocent
with nothing to lose
our life, our path,
its ours to choose
no cares in the world
light up shoes
so eager to awake
we know no snooze
there is no MTV, no TRL, 
only blues Clues

We wake up one morning and its all new
people to listen to, a change in views
from our parents we escape,
our innocence starts to diffuse
Its at this point that our inner child, 
starts to confuse
You now have friends,
its them you amuse
so many things to worry about
sweet new tattoos
it is now you start to understand
that childhood innocence is nothing to abuse

----------

